# Kindle Fire Firmware Update 6.2 Available



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

It's available on the Amazon Update sitehttp://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200790620#download


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Does anybody know what it addresses yet?


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

No, 
I don't think they weren't specific. 

So, now I have to buy a something else to get an update! They should have included the usb cable. I wouldn't call it optional.


----------



## Sage (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up and the link...my Fire is updating now.  I just following the directions provided on Amazon's website, put my fire to sleep and it started updating itself automatically in just a few minutes.

Amazon just says "this software upgrade provides improvements to the operation of your Kindle Fire".  Guess I'll have to check it out and see.


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

Not seing anything new yet looks like mostly performance and bugfixes. I've noticed page turning in the Kindle app is much smoother. It is going out OTA also if you don't have a USB cable.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Silly question. What is OTA?


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

Vet said:


> Silly question. What is OTA?


OTA=Over the air. If you can't sideload the update with a computer you can just wait for it to come over the air automatically.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks so much.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Vet said:


> No,
> I don't think they weren't specific.
> 
> So, now I have to buy a something else to get an update! They should have included the usb cable. I wouldn't call it optional.


Micro USB cables are REALLY cheap.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh, ok. I guess they'd have them at Best Buy. Thanks


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Vet said:


> Oh, ok. I guess they'd have them at Best Buy. Thanks


I grabbed a couple of these



There are some that are cheaper, but I've had good luck with the AmazonBasics.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you want to do it without a cable, here are the directions from the page jeremy81 cited



jeremy81 said:


> It's available on the Amazon Update sitehttp://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200790620#download





> If you are not sure what software version you're running, tap the Quick Settings icon, tap "More," then tap "Device." If your System Version begins with "Current version: 6.2," you are running the latest software. If your System Version begins with "Current version: 6.0 or 6.1," follow the instructions below to take advantage of all of the features available for Kindle Fire.
> 
> *To update your Kindle*, ensure you are connected to a Wi-Fi network and that your battery is fully charged. Tap the Quick Settings icon in the upper right corner of your device, then tap "Sync." The software update will automatically download in the background and will be applied once download is complete and the device is asleep.


I'm doing the above now...hit sync, then put the device to sleep. Looks like it's updating now as the logo "Kindle Fire" has popped up.

Now the wakeup screen is here...

Yep, when I check the version number, I have version 6.2. The whole process took about five minutes.

Betsy


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks, Heather. The price looks good and it's eligible for Prime!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Betsy. I'll use the directions. I don't want to wait until my cable is delivered.


----------



## Sage (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm trying out my updated Fire right now, but one thing I noticed right away was a noticeable reduction in background hiss when playing music.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jeremy81 said:


> OTA=Over the air. If you can't sideload the update with a computer you can just wait for it to come over the air automatically.


You don't have to wait for it, synching your device will install the update after the device goes to sleep. Took about five minutes total.

Betsy


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks, updated without a problem!


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I followed Betsy's instructions and just as she said first I had the KindleFire pop up then after a couple of minutes the wake up screen.  Lo and behold there it was..6.2.  Thanks Betsy...that was super easy.


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

How do you know if it downloaded?  I hit the sync button but I don't see anything on the notification screen. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

Nevermind

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

TessM said:


> Nevermind
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just synced and put to sleep. . .Fire is restarting. . . . . .


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Was there an update on the Touch?  Mine rebooted itself last night and wasn't sure if it was being funky or not as I think I have issues with it jumping around.  And to stay on topic, my Fire doesn't seem as responsive to touch since the update.  

Heather, don't we have micro usb cables from older kindles?  Or do I need to buy these?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, the cables for the K2, K3, K4 and Touch all should work with the Fire. I say should because one of my older cables didn't seem to want to work.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I wish volume buttons sprouted.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

monkeyluis said:


> I wish volume buttons sprouted.


LOL!

I do think my Fire is a little zippier now....

Betsy


----------



## BettyR (May 11, 2010)

The carousel doesn't spin as fast with 6.2, making it easier to actually select an item.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I probably should have pressed "sync", but I read too fast.  After tapping the "quick", I tapped device and it still showed the old version.  I then went back and made sure that the update file got copied into the "Kindle Update" file on the Fire, disconnected again, and then the Update Kindle button wasn't grayed out.  Now the update 6.2 version is in place.  Thanks for this tip on the update.


----------



## sherrymyra (Nov 24, 2011)

Someone on another board was wondering if you are still able to sideload apps after the upgrade.  I tried from Getgear and the only option now is "do you want to download to your phone".  

Anyone else try it?


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

sherrymyra said:


> Someone on another board was wondering if you are still able to sideload apps after the upgrade. I tried from Getgear and the only option now is "do you want to download to your phone".
> 
> Anyone else try it?


Sideloading works fine for me. I installed Dolphin Browser, Quadrant Benchmark, and a few other things with no issue.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm synching mine now on wifi..  I like that feature instead of having to manually d/l or just wait.  Thanks for the instructions.


----------



## sanshoku (Nov 24, 2011)

amazon just releases software v. 6.2 for kindle fire. I want to try new features now. Let's download


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh. I like how much faster and smoother everything seems to run. Very nice!


----------



## sarlen (Nov 18, 2011)

My Fire seems much faster now, I like it. I also had my Fire rooted and it has reversed it. All my apps still work but it seems Amazon is showing their position on the rooting question by forcing those of us that did it back to original.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I read last night that people who were rooting their device could root it again after the update.  I actually think it's a good thing that the update will install despite a device being rooted.  People who hacked their eInk Kindles for various reasons had to uninstall the hacks in order to get upgrades.  Amazon could have easily made the update fail if a device has been rooted.

Betsy


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

I just went to my Fire and checked system version and it at 6.2. It must have updated itself last nite as I had left wifi on?? Saws it up to date.
It came as 6.1 I"m pretty sure.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

n4uau said:


> I just went to my Fire and checked system version and it at 6.2. It must have updated itself last nite as I had left wifi on?? Saws it up to date.
> It came as 6.1 I"m pretty sure.


Yup. That's right. It did it automagically.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

monkeyluis said:


> It did it automagically.


 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

monkeyluis said:


> I wish volume buttons sprouted.


yeah. . . .not too likely. . . .


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> yeah. . . .not too likely. . . .


It's on my amazon wishlist. Lol.


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

Love the quick and easy sync...Another Kindle Addiction benefit!!!


----------



## Neon8 (Oct 19, 2011)

Noticeably faster and smoother and quicker web pager loading. Back button and other buttons seem more responsive. No hard touch or multiple touch needed any longer. Thanks Amazon. Now if you could just allow carousel to be customized and let us to pick lock screen photo I would even more pleased.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

Looks to me that my kindle updated itself since I knew it was not 6.2 when I received it last week...  I just woke it up and it is now version 6.2...  

Bob G.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah. . .it seems to be coming fairly automatically. . . .


----------



## cb30266 (Dec 1, 2011)

I tryed to sync and no update showed up, confused anyone help me out 

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cb30266 said:


> I tryed to sync and no update showed up, confused anyone help me out
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


cb30266-

Yours may already be updated without your knowledge, as the last update was a couple of weeks ago. Tap the gear in the upper right hand corner, then tap on "More," and then on "Device." Under System Version, if it says Current Version: 6.2_user with a string of numbers after, you have the latest version.

Betsy


----------



## cb30266 (Dec 1, 2011)

No it's not I bought the day it came and wasn't allowed to touch it till the Christmas but Christmas came early and my wife gave it to me now. It says 6.1. 

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cb30266 (Dec 1, 2011)

It updated all by it's self a minute ago

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edge (Mar 6, 2009)

Mine updated itself before I could do it. Wow! Amazon is really getting quite good at this updating stuff. I remember the many times I updated my K2 and K3 days or even weeks before the updates pushed out to others in my area. I expected the same with the Fire; I was wrong.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cb30266 said:


> It updated all by it's self a minute ago
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Excellent!

Betsy


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow!  Check it out!  All shiny and updated. Who would known if I didn't read it here. Now....whats it do?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the 6.2 just fixed a few buggy things. . . .there is another update due before the end of the year, however, according to Amazon's press release last week.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

n4uau said:


> I just went to my Fire and checked system version and it at 6.2. It must have updated itself last nite as I had left wifi on?? Saws it up to date.
> It came as 6.1 I"m pretty sure.


I have no explanation for this, but it seems my fire was shipped with the 6.2 version. The only reason I say this is because I called the Amazon Kindle help desk about 15 minutes after I received the fire. They walked me through quite a few things and asked me the version number. I said "6.2".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I would expect current Kindles are shipping with the latest firmware.  6.2 came out a while ago in tech time--around the beginning of the month.

Betsy


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, I would expect current Kindles are shipping with the latest firmware. 6.2 came out a while ago in tech time--around the beginning of the month.
> 
> Betsy


That's what makes me wonder... I've had my Fire since Nov. 16th and I'm almost positive it shipped with 6.2.

In any event, I'm going to see if it updated to 6.2.1 when I turn it on later this morning


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, I would expect current Kindles are shipping with the latest firmware. 6.2 came out a while ago in tech time--around the beginning of the month.
> 
> Betsy


I can confirm 6.2 is on the current Fires, my boss just got one this weekend and it was already at 6.2.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I bought a release day Fire for my brother....I guess it'll update once he turns it on!

Betsy


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Mine updated this morning as well.  I have already cleaned up my Carousel and kept only my current books and apps on it.  Very nice change.  What else does this update do?


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

I am updated!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I bought a release day Fire for my brother....I guess it'll update once he turns it on!
> 
> Betsy


I bought mine right around the day they announced the product. I remember telling hubby about it (this was back in September) and he said "heh, you're going to go crazy waiting for it to arrive!" (lol  )

Betsy, what a nice gift to get for your brother


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, as we have a separate thread for the latest update (and what it does is discussed there):
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,96191.0.html
And as 6.2, this thread's topic, is on Fires being shipped, I'm going to lock this thread to avoid confusion.

If you don't have 6.2, there are instructions in this thread on how to manually update.

Betsy
KB Mod


----------

